# Bruschetta with French bread



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

If you make your own crusty breads, good for you-I can't bake  But if you're like me or just plain pinched for time, I get a loaf of Wal Mart's french bread. It's a $1.50 people-can't beat that!!! 

Bruschetta

3 medium/large sized tomatoes
1 head of garlic, cloves divided and peeled
5-6 large fresh basil leaves
small handful of fresh oregano leaves
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
olive oil
balsamic vinegar

Chop tomatoes and garlic coarsely, chop basil leaves, add whole oregano leaves, salt and pepper. Drizzle the mixture with olive oil and toss-repeat if there isn't an even coating. Add a splash of the balsamic vinegar for flavor (if I had to guess at how much I put in there, I'd say about 2 tablespoons)

Cut bread into approx 2in thick slices and brush the tops with a thin layer of butter. Spoon generous helpings of the bruschetta on tops and bake in a 375F degree oven for about 20 minutes.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, looks good.

I am shopping for a new dough mixer, wore the last one out. This will motivate me to move it up the to do/get list.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I make my Bruchetta with french bread cut lengthwise. Spread with mayonaise, add sliced smoked pork loin & ham, thin slices of red onion, green & red peppers and swiss cheese. Wrap tightly in foil. Place sandwich on a baking sheet cover with another baking sheet & set 2 cast iron skillets on top. This presses the sandwich. Bake @ 350* for about 20-30 min. (Be careful of the hot skillets when you take out of the oven.) Slice into serving sizes when done. Yummmm!!!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Mmmmm...you're all making me hungry!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Why Hello, Clarice...










Sorry I couldn't help myself....LOL! Sounds like an awesome recipe!

I just realized something-in mine, that oven temp should say 350F NOT 375. Oopsie...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SaskDame said:


> Thanks, looks good.
> 
> I am shopping for a new dough mixer, wore the last one out. This will motivate me to move it up the to do/get list.


IMHO try to get an OLD (mine is 50+ years) MixMaster at a flea market/swap meet or garage sale

that vintage stuff is pretty bullet-proof (maybe LITERALLY  , but don't quote me on it  )

whenever I am at Wally Mart I always goto the 'yesterday's fresh' cart they have by the bakery, it's 1/2-off!


----------

